# O&w Id3066 Valjoux 7750 For Sale On The Other Side



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Justa heads up for the O&W collectors amongst us. I've recently bought a speedy so it's not for me but at 500 Euros it might be a decent buy for one of you.

Rob


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

seems like a good price to me


----------

